# Livery Yard near Taunton



## Greys (28 March 2016)

In the next couple of months I will be moving my horse up to Taunton to fit in with work commitments. I have been riding for years but want to find somewhere that I can really work on my schooling and start to do some dressage tests. Does anyone know of any good yards in the area?


----------



## Booga22 (31 March 2016)

Hi!
Take a look at Comeytrowe - they have a great arena & there's help on hand there too. Or there's Badger Street livery however that is at the opposite end of town so depends where you'll be living


----------



## TangoCurly (10 April 2016)

Also have a look at Curland EC.  It was taken over by a great friend of mine about a year ago.  They have a 20x60 outdoor arena, a 20x40 indoor and amazing hacking on the doorstep.  They also have regular clinics with top trainers there.  Don't think there is a website, but they have a great FB page.


----------

